# Plastisol transfers..affordable price!



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

So plastisol transfers for screen printing tshirts do you consider a reasonable price?

I am either looking in the wrong place or are they all just too expensive to make any profit. 
Does $8 a transfer sheet for 25 sheets 4 colors seem a reasonable price? 
Especially more than color. 

Help.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can do better than that price......Semo is 6.25 each for 4 colours x 25 sheets.....But 50 sheets will actually cost you less....2.85 each for 4 colours x 50 sheets.....


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

thats expensive.. anyone know if semo is active so i can order?


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Yes, SEMO is active, we use them all the time.

You can order through their website...SEMO Imprints - Home

They do great work and are great people to deal with. 
DaveW


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

but they only do spot color no process...but they are great at what they do...love ya bree


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What is the size of the sheet?


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

I believe 11x10. Or something similar.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Semo has 10 x 12 and 13 x 14.5.....


----------

